# mobile site suggestion



## thomas (22 Dec 2010)

on the mobile site, when someone uses a media link could it be set to also display a link to youtube (either direct, or preferably to the m.youtube site).

It's annoying when a thread has a link to a youtube video, but being flash doesn't load on my phone. As there's no direct link it's not possible just to put it into the mobile version.

Just an idea


----------



## HLaB (22 Dec 2010)

thomas said:


> on the mobile site, when someone uses a media link could it be set to also display a link to youtube (either direct, or preferably to the m.youtube site).
> 
> It's annoying when a thread has a link to a youtube video, but being flash doesn't load on my phone. As there's no direct link it's not possible just to put it into the mobile version.
> 
> Just an idea


I've never used it my phone aint that hi tech but you can change the skin via the bottom left one of them is 'IP.board Mobile' try that.


----------



## Shaun (22 Dec 2010)

Sorry Thomas that's not possible within the mobile theme because the MEDIA tags that encapsulate the link are hard-coded and render to all skins in the same way.

The only thing we could do is ask people if they wouldn't mind posting a plain link after using the MEDIA tags - that way you'd be able to follow it from your phone.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## martint235 (22 Dec 2010)

[QUOTE 1273476"]
IPhone?
[/quote]

Must be. Even my ancient Windows Mobile phone can handle flash.


----------



## Shaun (22 Dec 2010)

It's an Apple / Adobe licensing thing - that's why there's a separate YouTube app.

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/04/adobe-flash-iphone/


----------



## thomas (22 Dec 2010)

martint235 said:


> Must be. Even my ancient Windows Mobile phone can handle flash.




I wish 

It's windows 6.5 mobile...which I don't think does support flash. I certainly looked for ages and ages, and the nearest thing that would work was supported by 6.0 not 6.5 and they weren't continuing it or some rubbish like that.


----------



## martint235 (22 Dec 2010)

thomas said:


> I wish
> 
> It's windows 6.5 mobile...which I don't think does support flash. I certainly looked for ages and ages, and the nearest thing that would work was supported by 6.0 not 6.5 and they weren't continuing it or some rubbish like that.



Nope latest version of Opera supports flash I'm reasonably sure. Skyfire certainly supports it and is quite a nice browser. I don't actually use it because it doesn't have an exit option or didn't last time I looked so you just press home and it minimises (to Apple users, that's what you can do when you can have more than one program running at once )


----------

